# North Woods Figured Woods Question



## Johnturner (Feb 9, 2015)

This company is offering a box of wood for shipping only and coupons for my turning club members. I have not heard of them. Are they OK? Thanks
John


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 9, 2015)

@duncsuss, @Tclem, @APBcustoms, @Sprung I see all 4 of you 'like' their fb page. Any of you purchased from them before?


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 9, 2015)

I thought I had, but now I look closer I don't recognize any of the details.

You know how _déja vu_ means the feeling of having seen something before? There's a variation of it, _jamais vu_, which means "even though I thought I knew this, it turns out I've never seen it before in my life" 

Take them up on the offer, John -- I'll test it out for you (see how I'm willing to sacrifice so you can let your hand heal properly?)


----------



## Sprung (Feb 9, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> @duncsuss, @Tclem, @APBcustoms, @Sprung I see all 4 of you 'like' their fb page. Any of you purchased from them before?



I haven't purchased anything from them - I think I liked their page when they were running a contest that Tony had linked to. If I'm remembering correctly, it was a contest for a super sweet piece of HRB, so I thought I'd like their page and give it a shot. No, I didn't win...


----------



## Fsyxxx (Feb 9, 2015)

I kinda think they normally have a booth at swat and I've bought from them. It seemed to me that they were an all right group...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Feb 9, 2015)

I know Les from Northwoods and he is a top notch guy. Les and Susan run Northwoods and they are honest, hardworking folks. They attend all of the turning trade shows and have some terrific maple and buckeye burl.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Johnturner (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks


----------

